# $250 Brush Set on sale for $99! Got Mine!!!



## NaturalSister19 (Aug 18, 2007)

This Master Brush set w/ brush roll included is on sale at adesignbrushes.com.  I have used several of their brushes professionally and they are magnificent!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



























I am sooooo excited to get this set for my home vanity.  It will be a joy to use these everyday to bang out my face!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Other haul item today - Yay!  NARS Foundation Primer.


----------



## jannax212 (Aug 19, 2007)

cool!!


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Aug 19, 2007)

Wow, I NEED to get that ASAP!!!


----------



## duch3ss25 (Aug 19, 2007)

Wow, that's a sweet deal! Please tell us how you like the brushes, comparable to MAC's? Also, how about the Nars Primer? I am using the Smashbox Primer at the moment and it's ok. I just feel like I haven't found my HG Primer yet.


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Aug 22, 2007)

I consider A Design Brushes to be very high-quality/= to MAC brushes.  I would even venture to say that they are superior based on the fact that A Design brushes are a few dollars cheaper than a similar/same function MAC brush.  

For example:

A Design XL Powder - $45
MAC #134 Large Powder - $52

A Design Angle Cheek $27
MAC #169 Large Angle Contour - $32

A Design are definitely superior right now with this sale.  18 brushes for $99.  Can't beat that, even with my 60% off @ MAC.  I'm just a brush junkie anyway, so this is the mother-lode.

I love SmashBox Photo Finish & NARS Foundation Primer. I do like the Photo Finish a bit better.  The NARS Primer has more of a lotion-like consistency versus the gel-like consistnecy of Photo Finish.  

 Best of all, IMHO is Make-Up Forever Base - truly a miracle disguised as a cosmetic product.

What DON'T you like about Photo Finish?  I have found that most people that use it and don't like it are usually using too much.


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Aug 22, 2007)

Nice Haul !!!


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Aug 22, 2007)

Nice Haul !!!


----------



## slvrlips (Aug 22, 2007)

I went on the website to purchase but I wanted to know if the xl powder brush comes with this set 
Can you please advise what brushes are inclued the site just gives a picture?
Thanks so much 
GREAT haul


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Aug 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *slvrlips* 

 
_I went on the website to purchase but I wanted to know if the xl powder brush comes with this set 
Can you please advise what brushes are inclued the site just gives a picture?
Thanks so much 
GREAT haul_

 
Yes it does. 

Right there next to Master Set 18, it says the set contains ALL 18 A Design Styles.  

Go to their *home page* and view the photo there.  Add a Brow/Lash Groomer and 1 Small Kabuki and there you have it!

Guys, order these brushes.  They are wonderful.


----------



## slvrlips (Aug 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NaturalSister19* 

 
_Yes it does. 

Right there next to Master Set 18, it says the set contains ALL 18 A Design Styles.  

Go to their *home page* and view the photo there.  Add a Brow/Lash Groomer and 1 Small Kabuki and there you have it!

Guys, order these brushes.  They are wonderful._

 
ok I just looked and I'm so about to order theses brushes thanks


----------



## lilMAClady (Aug 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *duch3ss25* 

 
_Wow, that's a sweet deal! Please tell us how you like the brushes, comparable to MAC's? Also, how about the Nars Primer? I am using the Smashbox Primer at the moment and it's ok. I just feel like I haven't found my HG Primer yet._

 

Try Laura Mercier Primer its the best!!


----------



## Nicolah (Aug 22, 2007)

Wow, I'm jealous. I need some good brushes.


----------



## PMBG83 (Aug 22, 2007)

Awesome buy mami! "Now thats a good look, let them upgrade ya da da da". lol enjoy em.


----------



## almmaaa (Aug 22, 2007)

A Design are definitely superior right now with this sale. 18 brushes for $99. Can't beat that said:
			
		

> If you don't mind me asking  how do you get so much of a discount at MAC??


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Aug 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *almmaaa* 

 
_If you don't mind me asking  how do you get so much of a discount at MAC??_

 
Employee discount.


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Aug 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nicolah* 

 
_Wow, I'm jealous. I need some good brushes._

 
Girl, don't be jealous - get out that debit/credit card and get these. They are phenominal!


----------



## j_absinthe (Aug 30, 2007)

I cannot thank you enough for telling us about this sale! This is truly awesome!


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Aug 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_I cannot thank you enough for telling us about this sale! This is truly awesome!_

 
YW!

I love to share good finds!


----------



## Odette (Aug 30, 2007)

I just ordered mine. Thanks a lot.


----------



## yummy411 (Aug 30, 2007)

awww i wish i could order some.. that's true about the smashbox photo finish which is what happened in my case =(  thanks for the heads up!


----------



## j_absinthe (Aug 31, 2007)

I ended up getting this brush set today. I can't wait to try it out!


----------



## slvrlips (Aug 31, 2007)

I order my set about a week ago but I don't know how to track when it will be here


----------



## Lisa J (Aug 31, 2007)

Wow, this seems to good to be true.  I'm kinda new to buying nice brushes, but I have a decent number from MAC now.  Is everyone in agreeance, who have tried these brushes, that they are of high quality?  I'm really interested in getting them, but I feel like this can't be as good a deal as it seems!


----------



## Janice (Sep 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lisa J* 

 
_Wow, this seems to good to be true.  I'm kinda new to buying nice brushes, but I have a decent number from MAC now.  Is everyone in agreeance, who have tried these brushes, that they are of high quality?  I'm really interested in getting them, but I feel like this can't be as good a deal as it seems!_

 
I'll be happy to vouch for the quality of the brushes, I've a couple now and they're very nice. This is great starting point for those who are looking into beginning to use tools to apply their cosmetics, or those who want to branch out their brush collection. I especially like the pointed foundation brush. I'm having a hard time resisting this sale myself because of all the brushes you get, it continues on long enough I'll probably cave.


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 1, 2007)

C'mon, Janice, all the cool kids are doing it!


----------



## Odette (Sep 9, 2007)

I got my set the other day.Very nice set; however, mine did not come with a kabuki brush eventhough it is pictured on the site. Anyone get theirs yet?


----------



## aziza (Sep 9, 2007)

I received mine without a kabuki also...18 brushes are included but I'm irritated at the fact that it wasn't shipped as advertised.  They are nice but I IMO the powder and blush brushes aren't as soft as I like them...but then again who cares? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Great price for a great set


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SumtingSweet* 

 
_I received mine without a kabuki also...18 brushes are included but I'm irritated at the fact that it wasn't shipped as advertised.  They are nice but I IMO the powder and blush brushes aren't as soft as I like them...but then again who cares? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great price for a great set 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Same here. I was disappointed, but in some way, it was fate-I had gotten a Japanesque kabuki brush the day before from a friend, so it worked out.

It's a BEAUTIFUL set needless to say. I've still yet to wash the brushes though, which I'll get around to doing eventually.


----------



## aziza (Sep 9, 2007)

Isn't the brush roll cute too? I love it...eventually I'm going to order another set lol.


----------



## te.amo.mac (Sep 9, 2007)

um, what and where?! i need to know where you are getting this great deal from. ok great and thx!


----------



## Regalis (Sep 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *te.amo.mac* 

 
_um, what and where?! i need to know where you are getting this great deal from. ok great and thx!_

 
http://adesignbrushes.com/products/b...html#masterset right here :}

_ETA: _Also, this is probably a bit of a silly question, but do they ship overseas? I'm seriously considering ordering one, but I can't find anything on where they ship to :|


----------



## aziza (Sep 12, 2007)

They do ship overseas


----------



## MsBrightness (Sep 12, 2007)

I've been debating on this and I can't seem to find information as to the composition of the brushes and which ones are exactly in the set....


----------



## Regalis (Sep 14, 2007)

permaybehaps someone who already has the set can review it...? or make a list of the brushes that're in it, hopefully?


----------



## MACisME (Sep 15, 2007)

how long are these brushes? are they about the same size as the mac ones? cause if they are i am definitely caving in.. \bigtime hahah and im so broke its not even funny.


----------



## CaliArtist (Sep 16, 2007)

man i need my first check lol.... i need to upgrade the ones i use for shoots


----------



## sitasati (Sep 16, 2007)

ok for all of you that have this set. Does this set come with similar brushes like the MAC 217, 219 and 239? *THESE THREE BRUSHES ALONE COST 70 BUCKS FROM MAC :*(*

Those are the brushes I need plus a shader brush. If there are brushes like these in the set then I'm definitely buying. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 16, 2007)

No on the 217 IMO, but there is a thin, pencil style brush like the 219. Yes to the 239.


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Regalis* 

 
_permaybehaps someone who already has the set can review it...? or make a list of the brushes that're in it, hopefully?_

 
I'll try to soon.


----------



## sitasati (Sep 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_No on the 217 IMO, but there is a thin, pencil style brush like the 219. Yes to the 239._

 
Thank you. Hmmmmmmmm may be I can just purchase the 217 and get this set also. Oh, My poor wallet lol.

I emailed the company to send me a list of brushes included. I'll post the reply as soon as I get it.


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 21, 2007)

Well, I got to finally bust these babies out at a photoshoot yesterday evening. When I get more time, I'll write up a review. 

Initial thoughts: The pointed foundation brush is *love*. The powder brush, however, won't stop shedding on me after I cleaned it.


----------



## devin (Sep 22, 2007)

hmmmmm....I am very tempted to buy these. I have been hearing great things about them. I have to have some restraint, I just can't do it right now, but I want to soooo bad!!


----------



## starshapedshard (Sep 29, 2007)

How long does it take to get these?  I just caved in a bought a set.  I sure did need to.  I hope they'll be as great as I think they will be.


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 30, 2007)

It took me about a week in business days, ATL to Chicago. You should be getting yours in no time I presume.


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Sep 30, 2007)

They are FAB!!!


----------



## pinkbweakfast (Oct 2, 2007)

i tried to search everywhere on the website, but it doesnt say that it ships overseas (im in australia, btw). Then i tried to check out with it, it doesnt have any other states other than the ones in US; nor can i select another country. 
i want these brushes so bad


----------



## Regalis (Oct 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkbweakfast* 

 
_i tried to search everywhere on the website, but it doesnt say that it ships overseas (im in australia, btw). Then i tried to check out with it, it doesnt have any other states other than the ones in US; nor can i select another country. 
i want these brushes so bad_

 
... really? because... I'm in Australia too, and I ordered a set maybe... a week ago? Hang on, shall check the paypal receipt... September 29th, so a bit over a week ago, and it accepted my payment just fine ( through the Paypal checkout ). The only weird thing was that when I hit "pay" the first time, it took me to a second "review your payment" page, with a new total; this time without the shipping. So... idk? It only made me pay _just_ the cost of the brush set, and nothing for shipping. I already sent an email off earlier tonight requesting the status of my order.


----------



## ash10spro (Oct 8, 2007)

i REALLY want to buy these brushes, but i cant until christmas. do you think this sale will last until then?


----------



## crazypretty (Oct 8, 2007)

This is awesome because I need new brushes.  I emailed them and asked how long the sale was going to go for.  I will let you know what they say.


----------



## crazypretty (Oct 8, 2007)

Okay here you go..

Hi there, 
I was wondering how long the Master Set 18 brush set was going to be on sale and if there are only limited quantities.  
Thanks in advance,   Jamie
Reply:
We are about to send an email blast about the sale.  It will end on Oct. 19th


----------



## j_absinthe (Oct 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crazypretty* 

 
_Okay here you go..

Hi there, 
I was wondering how long the Master Set 18 brush set was going to be on sale and if there are only limited quantities.  
Thanks in advance,   Jamie
Reply:
We are about to send an email blast about the sale.  It will end on Oct. 19th_

 
Jeez, I'm ready to get another one of these as a backup. Thanks alot!


----------



## j_absinthe (Oct 8, 2007)

*aDesign : 18-piece Master Brush Set*

XL Powder - a solid brush. Soft, dense, great for an all-over powder application.

Powder - good for tight powder application and buffing. Unfortunately, it's the weakest brush
in the set IMO. I cleaned it once with Cinema Secrets' Brush Cleaner and it has not stopped 
shedding, whereas every other brush has sustained. 

Cheek - Again, very soft, nice density. 

Angled Cheek - Has the same durability as the cheek brush, and is a great size for adding contour.

Cream Cheek - Great if you have cream blushes. A little stiff.

Pointed Foundation - THIS BRUSH IS AMAZING. So soft, so durable, so excellent for applying thicker
face products. J'adore-and you know I have to love it if I bust out some French.

Foundation - Better than the average foundation brush. Durable and soft, easy on the face. Great
to use with liquids.

Medium Concealer - It's a solid brush, soft but sturdy

Small Concealer - Awesome for precision application. 

All Over Shadow - It's good for what it does, texture is soft but a bit stiff IMO.

Angle Eye - I prefer it to the All Over Shadow brush, it's a bit lighter and fluffier. 

Eye 1 - Great for crease defining.

Eye 2 - I don't use this brush often, not because it's not good, but I already have a decent amount
of eyeshadow brushes and this one just isn't too memorable.

Eye 3 - Good for creating the smudge effect for a smoky eye. 

Eye 4 - Great for small details. I use this alot for highlighting the inner eye area.

Eye 5 - It's a sturdy liner brush, a more precise brush for smudging.

Groomer - The 3-in-1 is awesome. The comb is durable, so too is the brow brush. The bottom brow liner
is also good; good lining the eyes as well.

Lip - Nice size lip brush, durable, even using thicker glosses. Very nice.

Needless to say, I'm quite happy with this purchase. I suggest you ladies who are teedering should scrounge up a 100 bucks and invest, this sale ends the 19th.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 10, 2007)

I got my A-design brushes in the mail today.  I sent an email yesterday inquiring about the shipping.  They said they'd have them off that day by FedEx and they arrived today!  (Granted the main office is in Atlanta, so it's not that much of a miracle, still I'm a bit impressed).  Thanx for the heads up NaturalSister!  I am already loving the Eye 1 brush and I want another.  I'm such a brush hoarder.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I got my A-design brushes in the mail today. I sent an email yesterday inquiring about the shipping. They said they'd have them off that day by FedEx and they arrived today! (Granted the main office is in Atlanta, so it's not that much of a miracle, still I'm a bit impressed). Thanx for the heads up NaturalSister! I am already loving the Eye 1 brush and I want another. I'm such a brush hoarder._

 
do you think that would be a good brush for blending?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_do you think that would be a good brush for blending?_

 
Blending and laying down color, yes.  The Angled Eye Shadow is probably going to be a bit better for blending though, it's less firm.  

** I wish this set came with the kabuki.  Now I am sad.  I still need a kabuki.**


----------



## Regalis (Oct 11, 2007)

As an update to my previous post! I exchanged emails with one of the _a_design staff, who was very quick in getting me a tracking number for my brushes ( sent fedex to Australia ). The reason I was only charged $99 was because they arrived with a shipping invoice from fedex themselves, which was about $25, not too bad. As for the brushes themselves, I am _so pleased. _So pleased 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I can't stop playing with them.


----------



## Ella_ (Oct 11, 2007)

Aww I wanted these brushes so bad but I dont know if I can afford to get them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Would it be worth paying full price for the set? What does everyone who owns it think? Would you purchase the set at full price?


----------



## Regalis (Oct 11, 2007)

Nnnn, that's a difficult call :S forking out that much in one hit is always harder than getting the brushes individually ( it works out to $277.50 AUD after conversion... though paypal's exchange rate is always a few cents below market value, so they're likely to have like, 1 USD= .88 AUD rather than the 90 cent value it's at now ) the sale doesn't end for another eight days though, so you still have some time?


----------



## Ella_ (Oct 11, 2007)

Hmm I think Im going to have to pester my fiance into letting me get the set on pay day


----------



## Regalis (Oct 11, 2007)

*shift* I might've done the very same thing, only I passed it off as a late birthday gift >_> I mean, for the price, it's a steal, but if I were going to spend 300+AUD on brushes, I'd bite the bullet and either hunt around for people selling M·A·C BNIP/BNWOP ones for less than retail or just get a CP, because I'd rather pick and choose from a larger variety of brushes that I already know I'm going to use by buying them individually.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 11, 2007)

i only have $100 in my account but I'm getting paid this weekend so I'm going to order the brushes early next week. (or saturday).

its gonna hurt, but I always tell myself this is the best thing to do--why pay so much more for something later on, when i can just put a hurtin on my pockets now for the best price? I _really _need brushes too. I had a cheap one from CVS (and thats it) and it sucked and I lost it.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_i only have $100 in my account but I'm getting paid this weekend so I'm going to order the brushes early next week. (or saturday).

its gonna hurt, but I always tell myself this is the best thing to do--why pay so much more for something later on, when i can just put a hurtin on my pockets now for the best price? I really need brushes too. I had a cheap one from CVS (and thats it) and it sucked and I lost it._

 
If you can get them, I would, but if not, I wouldn't fret.  Essence of Beauty brushes (from CVS) are actually quite decent, only problem is there isn't enough variety of types of brushes.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_If you can get them, I would, but if not, I wouldn't fret. Essence of Beauty brushes (from CVS) are actually quite decent, only problem is there isn't enough variety of types of brushes._

 
i'm just going to break the bank for them. I have 2 essence of beauty brushes, and I really hate them. I have one shadow brush and one powder brush...the bristles keep falling out of the powder brush. And I cannot get my eyeshadow to look good with the shadow brush. Some people say that its all about technique and the brushes dont matter, but then some people say the opposite.


----------



## mariecinder (Oct 16, 2007)

I just ordered it! I went looking for this thread to ask how soft the brushes were and when I saw that the sale was only on till the end of the week I had to order it! I can't wait till it gets here, I've needed better brushes.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 17, 2007)

I ordered mine earlier today. I hope it was worth it. (I'm sure it will be)


----------



## Perple1 (Oct 19, 2007)

REMINDER ~ It's the last day for the SALE, ladies!  I just ordered my brush set & included the 'baby buki'  ~ apparently the pix on the site is 'outdated' as the set no longer comes with the kabuki brush. I mentioned this as a bit misleading, the SA was kind enough to sell me the baby buki @ 50% off!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I should receive the set by Monday AM ~ Can't wait to use them!

Thanx to NaturalSister (I think that's her name) for sharing this info with the rest of us
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!!!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Perple1* 

 
_REMINDER ~ It's the last day for the SALE, ladies! I just ordered my brush set & included the 'baby buki' ~ apparently the pix on the site is 'outdated' as the set no longer comes with the kabuki brush. I mentioned this as a bit misleading, the SA was kind enough to sell me the baby buki @ 50% off! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I should receive the set by Monday AM ~ Can't wait to use them!

Thanx to NaturalSister (I think that's her name) for sharing this info with the rest of us
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!!!_

 
oooh good job getting that discount. I emailed them about the kabuki too but I didn't inquire too much about it. you're getting yours _fast..._how do you know it'll get there so soon? I ordered mine using paypal on the 16th and it just cleared today.

Yes thanks NaturalSister! I was in desperate need of brushes, and this is a great deal. I'm so excited.


----------



## Perple1 (Oct 19, 2007)

Oh, I called and placed the order over the phone MAINLY b/c I wanted to get some clarification on the whole buki thing!  I charged it and she confirmed overnight shipping...but since it's Friday, it's safe to say that it will arrive Monday. When they arrive ~ HAPPY FACE PAINTING!!!!  ;-]


----------



## jess1cuh (Oct 19, 2007)

i'm so glad i caught this today.

thanks guys!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 20, 2007)

I got mine in the mail today!! yaaaaaaaay

They look like very good quality. I LOVE the snakeskin brush roll they came in. I cannot wait to play with them tomorrow.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I got mine in the mail today!! yaaaaaaaay

They look like very good quality. I LOVE the snakeskin brush roll they came in. I cannot wait to play with them tomorrow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yay!  I hope you like them.


----------



## NaturallyME (Oct 21, 2007)

is this sale really over?? i could just die rite now!!


----------



## mariecinder (Oct 22, 2007)

I got mine earlier this week, sooner than expected! I loved the angled face brush, it applies my blush better than my MAC one did. I also really like the foundation brush though it does get a little prickly. So far those are the only ones I've tried (I have a bad habit of not wanting to use new things because they're so nice!). I am very pleased with the set though and the brush roll is totally cute.


----------



## Wenzdai (Oct 23, 2007)

bloody hell, i want them...


----------



## kaliraksha (Oct 23, 2007)

Arr, it's what I get for not patrolling the forum more often recently! I am going to add myself to the email list for future sales. Thanks for the intro.


----------



## user79 (Oct 23, 2007)

I dunno, it doesn't say anywhere on their website what their brush hairs are made of. Very suspicious.


----------



## frocher (Oct 23, 2007)

........


----------



## user79 (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh ok. Well, there goes my desire to buy any of their brushes I guess.


----------



## frocher (Oct 23, 2007)

.....


----------



## j_absinthe (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_Questions for the ladies who have had these for a while:  Do they hold up well to washings?  What would you compare the texture to (ie are they buttery soft like two faced or more like BE brushes)?_

 
Some have held up better than others.

The Powder brush and a couple of the eye brushes haven't faired as well as I would've liked, but the "goat hair" brushes are quite durable it seems.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_Found this quote on the website:

“My favorite thing about the adesign brushes is that they are man made materials, a very important element to consider as an alternative to using animal hair.”

It was hiding under Rave Reviews, I was curious myself.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I emailed and asked what the brushes were made of before purchasing.  It's goat and squirel hair.  Only the foundation, lip, and concealor brushes are synthetic.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 25, 2007)

I feel like a retard. I know that someone posted a description on page 3, but I still can't figure out some of these brushes. I read the description on the website so it helped a little. it seems like whenever I'm doing my makeup, I seem to apply the shadow with the wrong brush (god, how hard could it be?)

and I can't figure out how to tie the roll. LoL I'm so dumb...I just can't figure out which way the damn strings go.


----------



## hnich (Oct 25, 2007)

I got my set a few days ago, but they're not quite the quality I had in mind...
The foundation brushes look excellent, and I'm loving the groomer (I know, but it's really the best one I've seen) The eye brushes seem about as good as any cheap one's I've tried, but I haven't played around with them much yet.
The powder brushes really disappoint. I saw in the post-above that they should be goat or squirrel, but they look and feel to me like cheap synthetic nylon, even after a gentle wash and condition. 
Lumiere does face brushes A LOT better IMO, at only a little bit more
The holder's ok, but the faux-snakeskin is pretty tacky! and the brushes smell a bit like mothballs... 
Don't get me wrong I'm glad I got the set since I did need more brushes, and the price was good for all I got...but I don't know if they're top-quality like they claimed to be...
is anyone else disappointed in them?


----------



## Mo6ius (Oct 25, 2007)

I wish I saw this thread earlier. I need more brushes and it looks like a good bargain for 18 of them. Don't know when they're gonna be on sale again. If not before Christmas, guess I have to go back to MAC then. They're great, but so expensive.

Does anybody know any other good deal like this?


----------



## j_absinthe (Oct 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hnich* 

 
_I got my set a few days ago, but they're not quite the quality I had in mind...
The foundation brushes look excellent, and I'm loving the groomer (I know, but it's really the best one I've seen) The eye brushes seem about as good as any cheap one's I've tried, but I haven't played around with them much yet.
The powder brushes really disappoint. I saw in the post-above that they should be goat or squirrel, but they look and feel to me like cheap synthetic nylon, even after a gentle wash and condition. 
Lumiere does face brushes A LOT better IMO, at only a little bit more
The holder's ok, but the faux-snakeskin is pretty tacky! and the brushes smell a bit like mothballs... 
Don't get me wrong I'm glad I got the set since I did need more brushes, and the price was good for all I got...but I don't know if they're top-quality like they claimed to be...
is anyone else disappointed in them?_

 
I wouldn't say disappointed per se, but the consistency is certainly something that's off when I use these-especially those damn powder brushes!

Part of me feels like I might've been better off holding onto that 112 bucks and just got a couple of the brush sets from the MAC holiday collection.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 26, 2007)

well when I got my studio fix from mac she used a powder brush to apply it, but I couldn't afford the one she used, so I was using the one I had from CVS. using my cheap powder brush to apply my studio fix= can't see any foundation on my face. So i started using sponges. 

Once I got these brushes though, I started using the powder brush to apply my foundation, and it works great. i don't really have any complaints with my brushes...Except I don't think I'll ever use the XL powder brush.


----------



## Regalis (Oct 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hnich* 

 
_I got my set a few days ago, but they're not quite the quality I had in mind...
The foundation brushes look excellent, and I'm loving the groomer (I know, but it's really the best one I've seen) The eye brushes seem about as good as any cheap one's I've tried, but I haven't played around with them much yet.
The powder brushes really disappoint. I saw in the post-above that they should be goat or squirrel, but they look and feel to me like cheap synthetic nylon, even after a gentle wash and condition. 
Lumiere does face brushes A LOT better IMO, at only a little bit more
The holder's ok, but the faux-snakeskin is pretty tacky! and the brushes smell a bit like mothballs... 
Don't get me wrong I'm glad I got the set since I did need more brushes, and the price was good for all I got...but I don't know if they're top-quality like they claimed to be...
is anyone else disappointed in them?_

 
I... actually really like mine? I mean, I bought a MAC 150 brush BNIP maybe four weeks before I saw/got this set, and even before I washed it, it felt a little coarse. After washing, it only got worse, and it's since been put aside in favour of the XL powder brush from my _a_design set. Don't get me wrong, the 150 didn't go... idk, bad or anything, but the XL powder is still softer, even after two washings.


----------



## mariecinder (Oct 28, 2007)

I really like my set. I love the angled blush brush. The only problem I have is that the first two eye brushes are way too large to use on my eyes except to apply an all over wash. I have faily small eyes so smaller brushes work better for me. But over all I love these brushes! The roll is wonderful and I can see so many uses for each brush.

Edit: I was wondering about a conditioner though as a few of the face brushes are a little stiff. I've never used a conditioner before and I was wondering what I should use? My BE face brushes need it badly...


----------



## hnich (Oct 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mariecinder* 

 
_
Edit: I was wondering about a conditioner though as a few of the face brushes are a little stiff. I've never used a conditioner before and I was wondering what I should use? My BE face brushes need it badly..._

 
I had one BE and even after conditioning it was too scratchy..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. For MMU I *love* lumiere and Alima's brushes. But I just use my regular conditioner after I shampoo my brushes and it really helps keep my natural hair brushes soft and precise. I just use the same conditioner I use on my hair, I don't know if there are special brush conditioners or not for synthetic brushes though


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Regalis* 

 
_*I... actually really like mine? I mean, I bought a MAC 150 brush BNIP maybe four weeks before I saw/got this set, and even before I washed it, it felt a little coarse.* After washing, it only got worse, and it's since been put aside in favour of the XL powder brush from my adesign set. Don't get me wrong, the 150 didn't go... idk, bad or anything, but the XL powder is still softer, even after two washings._

 
I have that same problem with my 150.  It gets coarse and prickly even after I a few uses after washing.  I even condition my brushes, which helps a bit, but not enough.  I really like the powder brush.  It is dense though, and reminds me of a kabuki.  Great for Natural MSF and buffing anything, but I am still searching for a powder brush in the vein of the 150, without the pricklyness.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mariecinder* 

 
_I really like my set. I love the angled blush brush. The only problem I have is that the first two eye brushes are way too large to use on my eyes except to apply an all over wash. I have faily small eyes so smaller brushes work better for me. But over all I love these brushes! The roll is wonderful and I can see so many uses for each brush.

Edit: I was wondering about a conditioner though as a few of the face brushes are a little stiff. I've never used a conditioner before and I was wondering what I should use? My BE face brushes need it badly..._

 
I rub a little conditioner on my face brushes, and it makes them softer.  I just rub a tiny bit in my palm and then rub my palms over the brush, then I rinse well with tepid water.  Works great for me.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_well when I got my studio fix from mac she used a powder brush to apply it, but I couldn't afford the one she used, so I was using the one I had from CVS. using my cheap powder brush to apply my studio fix= can't see any foundation on my face. So i started using sponges. 

Once I got these brushes though, I started using the powder brush to apply my foundation, and it works great. i don't really have any complaints with my brushes...Except I don't think I'll ever use the XL powder brush._

 
I use the XL Powder brush for bronzer.  It so big and fluffy, it's the perfect brush for that finishing powder, whether it's bronzer, loose powder, etc.


----------

